# من هو مسؤول السلامة؟



## الجمعية العراقية (10 يناير 2011)

*من هو مسؤول السلامة ؟*​ 
​ 

[font=mcs taybah s_u normal.]الدكتور المهندس[/font]​



[font=mcs taybah s_u normal.]محمد عباس عبد المجيد[/font]​



[font=mcs taybah s_u normal.]الجمعية العراقية للصحة والسلامة المهنية[/font]​




*مسؤول السلامة هو الشخص الذي ربما كان يعمل في الانتاج وغضبت عليه الادارة وقررت نفيه الى ... قسم السلامة عقوبة له.*​ 
*مسؤول السلامة هو الشخص الذي يشغل وظيفة غير معرفة بالكامل فلا يعرف حدود واجباته او صلاحياته او مسؤولياته .*​ 
*مسؤول السلامة هو اول شخص تتوجه له اصابع الاتهام عند حصول حادث .*​ 
*مسؤول السلامة هو الشخص الذي تعتقد الادارة ان لا عمل له سوى التجول في قاعات الانتاج للتأكد ان العمل يسير بدون حوادث .*​ 
*مسؤول السلامة هو المتهم الاول بعرقلة الانتاج اذا اعترض على ظروف عمل خطرة او سياقات عمل غير آمنة.*​ 
*مسؤول السلامة هو الموظف الذي أذا قدم مذكرة من اجل توفير معدات سلامة يهمش عليها ..... " لا توجد تخصيصات مالية في **الوقت الحاضر ".*​ 
*مسؤول السلامة هو الذي تطالبه الادارة بالقيام بالعديد من المهام بدون ان توفر له التأهيل والتدريب اللازمين له للقيام بهذة المهام .*​ 
*مسؤول السلامة هو الذي يمارس مهنة لا تنضمها القوانين والتعليمات بصورة كافية .*​ 
*مسؤول السلامة هو الذي تقول له الادارات ان عملك مهم جداً ولكن قد لا تدعمه عند الحاجة .*​ 
*مسؤول السلامة هو الذي يمارس عمل ليس له معايير تقييم مناسبة .*​ 
*مسؤول السلامة هو الذي قد لا يتجاوب معه الاشخاص الذين يريد ان يساعدهم في حماية انفسهم من الضرر الناتج عن حوادث العمل .*​ 
*مسؤول السلامة هو الشخص الذي قد لايتذكره احد عند انجاز عمل ما بدون حادث ولا يكافئ على اداءه الجيد .*​ 
*مسؤول السلامة هو الموظف الذي لاتشمله بعض الادارات بالاجازات الدراسية والايفادات .*​ 
*وأخيراً نود التنويه ان الوصف اعلاه لمسؤولي السلامة قد لا ينطبق على بعض الحالات الايجابية المشخصة لدى بعض الدوائر والشركات الخاصة التي يتمتع بها مسؤولي السلامة بمستوى مناسب من الدعم من الادارات آملين ان تكون هذه الحالات هي القاعدة وليست الاستثناء .*​


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (12 يناير 2011)

تعريف معبر
يعبر عن الألم الذي يعانيه مشرفو السلامة في معظم شركات الوطن العربي


----------



## sayed00 (13 يناير 2011)

اول مشاركة لك لكنك متشائم جدا من الوضع و جبت المشاكل كلها

لكن فى اخر سطر هناك بصيص من الامل

اخى الكريم هناك الكثير من التطوير الان فى دولنا العربية و الموضوع فى تحسن كبير و الكثير من المساوئ التى طرحتها فى سبيلها الى الزوال

الجميع الان يريد الربح و ادارة السلامة المحترفه هى من تساعد المؤسسة على الربح 

تحياتى


----------



## خلوف العراقي (25 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ولله الحمد (26 فبراير 2011)

لا اتفق معك اخى فانا فنى سلامة واعرف حدودى وامكانياتى وان لم تستطيع اثبات وجودك فى موقع عملك فلا لوجودك واعتذر عن قسوة كلماتى فيجب على فنى السلامة قوة الشخصية والثبات الانفعالى والدبلوماسية ف التعامل مع الاخرين 
واعتذر مرة اخرى لشعورى بالتقصير ف مدرستى ملتقى السلامة وتحياتى لجميع الاعضاء مع تمنياتى بتقديم كل ما هو مفيد للجميع والسلام عاليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
safety egypt mostafa kotp


----------



## مستفيد (7 مارس 2011)

الإخوة sayed00 و ولله الحمد

الحكم على الشيء فرع عن تصوره , إن كاتب المقال هو الأستاذ



الدكتور المهندس




محمد عباس عبد المجيد




الجمعية العراقية للصحة والسلامة المهنية

فالرجل يتكلم من واقع معين و هو للأسف واقع سلبي كما وصفه في المقال , و إن قدّر الله و نفذتم أي مشروع أو عمل في العراق فإني أظن أنكم ستعلقون هذه المقالة في باب مكتبكم ..........!

مع وافر التحيات من أخيكم المحب


----------



## arnel_ado (13 ديسمبر 2011)

.You are not alone
Here in the Philippines safety and environmental positions are mere compliance to 
the law


----------



## sunrise86 (11 أبريل 2014)

كلام صحيح%


----------

